# Royal Canin...Maxi vs Regular???



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I need dog food help.

We are currently feeding my puppy Royal Canin German Shepherd Junior 30. We are living here in Germany. The pet stores around us do not carry this type anymore, they only carry Royal Canin German Shepherd Junior MAXI 32. 

What is the different between Maxi and Regular??? Would it be ok if I switched her to Maxi? The bag says she needs to be 26 kg, she is only 18 kg right now. I'm assuming Maxi is for bigger German Shepherds? I dunno I need help.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

You will have to look at the ingredients. I don't believe in the states we can get Junior Max 32.

Val


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

The ingredients are in German, and the website doesn't have the Junior 30 on it so I can't compare. I guess I can try to find a translator.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

MAXI is meant to be for all large breeds. There is little difference between MAXI and German Shepherd besides the second is way more expensiveIt is only MAXI, not German Shepherd MAXI, but the drawing in the bag is a GSD puppy.

Where it says that the dog has to be 26 kg it is meant as adult weight, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I did the best on the translation using google translater and looked up a couple of words (<span style="color: #FF0000">poultry meal and psyllium and vegetable protein isolate</span>).

I hope this helps!

Robert

PS...you may want to call Royal Canin to see if they have the info in English for you 

Special dietary needs due to special properties 
• Relatively small digestive system in relation to body weight and therefore a lower digestive capacity than small dogs. 

• Long and intensive growth phase. This requires a controlled energy intake and specific nutrients for bone building a harmonious and healthy joints. 

• Relatively high alkaline skin pH of the skin may be more susceptible to bacterial infections do. 

• Sensitive immune system, since the ability to form their own antibodies are not yet sufficiently developed.


Composition 
Rice, Geflügelmehl <span style="color: #FF0000">(poultry meal), </span>Pflanzenproteinisolat * <span style="color: #FF0000">(vegetable protein isolate), </span>animal fat, animal protein (hydrolyzed), dried beet pulp, lignocellulosic, fish oil, dried eggs, soybean oil, Fructo-oligosaccharides, psyllium (Flohsamen <span style="color: #FF0000">[psyllium]</span> and wrap), L-Lysine, Natriumtriphosphate, Mannan-oligosaccharides, DL - methionine, taurine, hydrolyzate from crustaceans (rich in glucosamine), students flower extract (rich in lutein), hydrolyzate from cartilage (rich in chondroitin). 
* LIP: Selected, easily digestible proteins with high biological value.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow thank you! That really helped.


----------

